# Kawasaki steering head bearing nut socket



## johnnyc14 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm changing the steering head bearings on my Kawasaki Concours 14 and needed a special socket to tighten the nuts on assembly. I got the nuts loose with a hammer and brass punch but I want more control when I re-install.

This is one of the nuts.






I had some 2" OD schedule 80 pipe with 1/4" wall thickness and a piece of 1.5" round bar. I turned the inside of the pipe to match the smallest dimension on the OD of the nut ( 1.75") and left 1/4" unmachined at one end.





I milled the 8 legs.





Then I turned 1/2" of the 1.5"round bar down to 1" and the milled a 7/8" hex on one end for a wrench. The round bar is now an interference fit into the 1.5" ID end of the pipe.









I pressed the round bar into the small end of the pipe leaving 1/4" showing above the pipe and made 3 passes with the mig welder to fill the square shoulder area.





Then I turned the welded area at a 45 degree angle and a smooth finish.









It works great.

John


----------



## xalky (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice job. We do these things....Why?..........BECAUSE WE CAN:goodjob2:


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 20, 2013)

It wouldn't be any fun to just buy the socket.:LOL:

John


----------



## Maxx (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a funny looking pipe wrench. :rofl:


----------



## cascao (Nov 21, 2013)

Just like me.
Time fixing the bike: 2 hours
Time doing better tools to do the job: 6 hours


----------



## Getaway (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  I look forward to reading these posts every day.  Nice work.


----------



## Richardvonmann (Nov 23, 2013)

BRILLENT! Nice work! Probably last longer than some Chinese socket that cost an arm and a leg through Kawasaki too.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi
this is on ebay in the UK, he makes lots of tools for bikes.
it may be helpfull :thumbsup:    jeff

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KAWASAKI-ZRX-1100-ZRX-1200-STEERING-TOOL-SOCKET-HEADRACE-BEARINGS-TRIPLE-TREE-KD-/301011554750?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts_13&hash=item4615afd1be


----------



## rchrdinaz (Nov 24, 2013)

Great Job! 

It's masterpieces like this one that give meaning to life and adds richness to mankind. If you ever want to get rid of it, sign it, and I will hand it down to my children. 
:coffeebreak:


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 25, 2013)

What a nice tool.
I made a similar socket years ago ------ with a hacksaw and hand file. It worked, but was not as artful as yours.
Can't wait till I get a mill.


----------



## Sparkymacker (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicely done! I had an issue like that a few years ago, could not buy a specialty socket for a front bearing removal anywhere so I had one made up! I had a machine shop do it and your is much more finished!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nicely done. I think that may be as good as it gets, making tools with your tools.   I've made quite a few tools over the years, many of them quick and crude, but they always bring a certain satisfaction when they meet the goal. I really need to get a rotary table for my mill. I've used it enough now to see how useful it could be. Cheers, Mike


----------

